# Balluupnetme's Manueli



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry for the bad quality pics...I took em with my cell phone


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Very beasty man! Gratz 
On the manueli


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> Very beasty man! Gratz
> On the manueli


thanks







he really is a beast eats the food right when it hits the water


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking manny


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Great looking Manny, Ball!....He rocks like a BEASTIE BOYS concert!!!..







My Manny is now 6 - 7 inches and I've had him for several months now when he was only 3 - 4 inches...He is still very shy and somewhat skittish, but he is my favorite piranha that I've ever owned..I will be posting some pics in the very near future!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Da said:


> Great looking Manny, Ball!....He rocks like a BEASTIE BOYS concert!!!..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys !


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

hes beautiful. where did u get him from? ive been trying to get one but all the sponsors are sold out.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

good looking fella


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Ball,
Slighty off topic and a temporary derailment, but what in the hell is up with that avatar??!!..It kind of looks like and reminds me of moderator "The Pack"'s rough sketch of Grosse Gurke!!!...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah he looks great regardless the cel phone pics. You got a nice looking Manny there my friend.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Da said:


> Ah he looks great regardless the cel phone pics. You got a nice looking Manny there my friend.


Thanks RNR and all you guys !


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you have this divided with your cariba now?

Looks great.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I sold my cariba, this manny has every single inch of the 115 gallon tank to himself ! lol


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!


R u surprised ? lol


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

balluupnetme said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!


R u surprised ? lol
[/quote]

Don't worry JZ is our resident retard so don't mind him lol.

Great looking little manny you have there. Seeing all of these manny pics lately is making want to start up a manueli set up again. Good luck raising that little guy.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Ja said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!


R u surprised ? lol
[/quote]

Don't worry JZ is our resident retard so don't mind him lol.

Great looking little manny you have there. Seeing all of these manny pics lately is making want to start up a manueli set up again. Good luck raising that little guy.








[/quote]

Lol thanks


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Bad Quality Pictures?!?! The 1st two look camera quality, your manny looks awesome!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I love mannies. They dont even have to be huge, big or small this species fascinate me.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Mate, thanks for embedding the video









I couldn't do it from my iPhone so I posted the link only

The whistling sounds in the video are from my amazon parrot lol


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

no prob just helping out  nice manny btw


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Props for having a healthy manny.







, keep up the good work, whatever you're doing is working!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> Props for having a healthy manny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope he'll become huge n healthy


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Manueli! I wonder if he attacks his tankmates yet?









[EDIT]: Oh snap dude, just read another post over in the discussion forum about you finding your Manueli dead. Sorry for your loss man, I know exactly how you feel. I lost my very first Manueli as well, while other fish in the tank (Cichlids etc.) survived... I ended up throwing them all (Cichlids) in my backyard pond and doing a 100% water change on the affected tank, then salt-water and medicine treatment for a while, then I got a new Manueli. So hopefully you are not discouraged and get another one!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

yea, I don't think I'm gonna get a manueli though


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

is that a parrot in the backround?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yea, a double yellow head amazon lol


----------

